# Bildchen und wenn Maus drueber, Text anzeigen



## EOB (7. Dez 2006)

hallo, ich habe ein ganz normales bildchen in html dargestellt (<img src...>). jetzt moechte ich die maus drauf bewegen ohne zu klicken und es soll ein text angezeigt werden. nicht als alt="" oder title="", sondern ein schoenes laestchen, wo dann eben text drinne steht. geht das mit javascript?

danke


----------



## Oansiro (7. Dez 2006)

Meinst Du soetwas: http://webmatze.de/webdesign/javascript/tooltips.htm ?


----------



## EOB (7. Dez 2006)

jaaaaaa...klasse. vielen dank. 

gruesse :toll:


----------



## EOB (7. Dez 2006)

ne doch nicht ganz...ich wollte das nicht fuer einen link, sondern fuer ein bild...ist das dann das gleiche?

gruesse


----------



## Oansiro (7. Dez 2006)

Ja Du musst im Prinzip nur noch 'onMouseOver="showWMTT('1')" onMouseOut="hideWMTT()"' innerhalb des img-Tags einfügen.
Ich meine aber, dass es dafür auch noch eine CSS-only Lösung gibt, müsste ich mal fix googlen 

Edit:
Na war klar, dass Google bei den Keywords "css" und "tooltip" zu viel Informationen für mein mit 36Stunden Laufzeit belastetem Gehirn ausspuckt


----------



## DaKo (7. Dez 2006)

Tooltips sollten auch bei Bildern funktionieren


----------



## EOB (7. Dez 2006)

funzt...danke.  :toll:  :toll:


----------

